# اللهجة العراقية: عدنا بعد



## eac

سلامات، ما معنى عدنا بعد في هذه نكتة؟
كردي زوجوه أهله.. گعد الصبح گل لأمه: يمه خليها تنام عدنا بعد.


----------



## barkoosh

ربما المقصود هو "عندنا بعد".‏


----------



## WadiH

عدنا هي عندنا لكن العراقيين يدغمون النون في الدال فيكتبونها عدنا أو عدنه
بعد تعني أيضاً او كذلك


----------



## eac

عفوا، ما زلت حائرا. "عندما ايضا" ماذا؟


----------



## WadiH

eac said:


> عفوا، ما زلت حائرا. "عندما ايضا" ماذا؟



هو يقول: يا أمي دعيها تنام عندنا ليلةً أخرى

كلمة (بعد) في هذا السياق تفيد الزيادة وفي سياقات أخرى تكون بمعنى (أيضاً)ا


----------

